# Clock Work Mod Help



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, I'm looking for a little help. Recently I upgraded to 5.7.893, I want to install the new Liberty and I've ran into a problem. I backed up with Titanium, but when I go to do a backup through ROM Manager it just reboots my phone. I tried doing a backup through Liberty Toolbox and it does the same thing. If I try to boot into Clock Work Mod Recovery it just reboots my phone. I've flashed Liberty in the past and not made a backup, I just want to this time just to play it safe. Now I know that Liberty is built for .886.....just was gonna try to see if it works considering some of the other Roms out there seem to work even though they were made for .886. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you tried Bionic Bootstrap? Also, did you flash recovery through ROM manager after you updated?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Flazell said:


> Hey, I'm looking for a little help. Recently I upgraded to 5.7.893, I want to install the new Liberty and I've ran into a problem. I backed up with Titanium, but when I go to do a backup through ROM Manager it just reboots my phone. I tried doing a backup through Liberty Toolbox and it does the same thing. If I try to boot into Clock Work Mod Recovery it just reboots my phone. I've flashed Liberty in the past and not made a backup, I just want to this time just to play it safe. Now I know that Liberty is built for .886.....just was gonna try to see if it works considering some of the other Roms out there seem to work even though they were made for .886. Does anyone have any ideas?


Liberty will work on. 893 it will just flash your system image to .886 but your kernel will be updated


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

I did update, I just flashed it but it didn't change the version from 4.8 to 5.0. Even after I flashing, it just rebooted. Then I tried Bionic Bootstrap as you suggested and it got me into Clock Work Mod Recovery. Thanks, I had that app and never thought of using it for that purpose. Quite honestly I'm a bit of a newbee when it comes to all this so I appreciate all the help.


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Liberty will work on. 893 it will just flash your system image to .886 but your kernel will be updated


Thanks, I appreciate the heads up!


----------

